# Bathysphere 100 GMT.....tell me about it



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I have never owned an Aquadive, but recently came across them. The case shape is different for me, my usual drivers are the Seamaster 2254, Tudor Pelagos and Seiko SPB051.

This watch has me intrigued as something different. Give me the good, bad and ugly. Will this be a catch and release for me?


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

Handsome in blue, that's for sure!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

I brought two used, in blue and yellow all attributed to these beautifully made stock pix. 

As they are used, there are minor issues one with the bezel and other with the rubber, they are still lovely watches that I always enjoy wearing.


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

seikomatic said:


> I brought two used, in blue and yellow all attributed to these beautifully made stock pix.
> 
> As they are used, there are minor issues one with the bezel and other with the rubber, they are still lovely watches that I always enjoy wearing.


Would love to see pics!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

seikomatic said:


> I brought two used, in blue and yellow all attributed to these beautifully made stock pix.
> 
> As they are used, there are minor issues one with the bezel and other with the rubber, they are still lovely watches that I always enjoy wearing.


Do you you mind sharing what issues are?


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Do you you mind sharing what issues are?


Yes please! Alignment or finish or action? ...and don't make us beg for some pics hahah


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

I have a Poseidon GMT (same watch, just co-branded) and have no complaints at all regarding quality, finishing, accuracy... My only complaint is that the 300 limited edition became a 350 (one xxx/300 batch and an extra xx/50 one) thus a annulling both "limited" editions (at least in my logic there just cannot be two limited editions of the same thing) . Apart from that, we were told there would be a BOR bracelet available (with a discount for Poseidon owners) and more than a year later I'm still waiting for it to be available.
So,as you see, nothing to complain about the watch itself.


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

stonking watch!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Short answer: an outstanding diver with very useful complication that is a hidden gem. I have the yellow version (not Poseidon) but all variants look great both on matching color and black straps.

Longer answer...

*The good:* Case execution is beautifully finished with a crisp polished accent running lug-to-lug. Flat back allows it to sit really well against the wrist. And C-shape with said flat back and modest lug-to-lug works great even on medium sized (7") wrist). Clean profile the way the bezel tapers up, and the bezel finishing is really well done with polishing outside and satin in the ridges. Action is solid, little back play. Crown action lovely. Love the handset, the integration of color, lots of lume, one of the best rubber straps (ISOfrane) in the business. Well regarded and proven Swiss GMT movement that is adjusted and runs well. The value proposition of the entire package is outstanding in my opinion.

*The bad: *Not bad per se, but it's a case that screams for a bracelet and I don't have one. The mesh available from Synchron is beautiful but pricey. I wonder if a fitted end link would work better. One other consideration is the 2893-2 GMT movement; this is again not bad per se, but to be aware that this is not what some refer to as a "true GMT" meaning it's not jumping hour. The 2893 has an independent GMT hand that is easily set without stopping the movement, whereas a jumping hour (ex. GMT Master) is arguably more conducive to regular travel. Nevertheless it is indeed a GMT that allows the nomadic diver to track two timezones.

*The ugly:* The case is indeed superbly machined, but the bottom lug corners are very sharp. Not such that they bite your skin while wearing. But you'll feel it if you run your finger across.

Once you decide the BS100 GMT is right for you the challenge becomes which color!


----------



## davidevo (Sep 28, 2020)

Superb write up!!! The blue is really, badly calling.. and this is not helping the impending lightening of my wallet!!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

davidevo said:


> Superb write up!!! The blue is really, badly calling.. and this is not helping the impending lightening of my wallet!!


If you're a Seinfeld fan you know the potentially adverse impact of having a wallet both too thick and too heavy.


----------



## Robbo1982 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hadn't seen these but they look amazing !!!

Not a bad price for the ltd edition either if still available 

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Completely agree with "the good" posted above by mitchjrj...spot on! I don't mind the lack of a bracelet offering for this one and absolutely love it on the isofrane. Aquadive builds a very high quality watch imo.

Some pics of my orange version.


----------



## SCP2021 (Jun 13, 2021)

alznc said:


> I have never owned an Aquadive, but recently came across them. The case shape is different for me, my usual drivers are the Seamaster 2254, Tudor Pelagos and Seiko SPB051.
> 
> This watch has me intrigued as something different. Give me the good, bad and ugly. Will this be a catch and release for me?


Great brand - awesome quality pieces


----------

